# Why does the Rubik's brand suck so hard?



## Karma Cat (Dec 24, 2009)

Why, oh why does the Rubik's brand have to make so crappy cubes...Why can't they learn from Eastsheen? It's so frustrating that my 3x3x3 locks up on every single turn -_-


----------



## JuGglEr (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, I own my Rubik's 3x3 for over one year and it's still pretty good, I can average sub-13 on it, and if I remember good Nakajima also used it, so maybe you just got bad copy. Or if you're talking about new cube you should cube a lot and lube it and I'm sure it'll be much better.


----------



## Litz (Dec 24, 2009)

Some people apparently say it's decent, but my 3x3 locks up every other move too.. It's also a pain to turn, impossible to do finger tricks. And this is now that it's lubed/broke in because when it wasn't, forget it.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 24, 2009)

There is the Thrast mod that can turn your average storebrought Rubiks 3x3x3 into a DIY speed cube.

And suddenly the Rubik's 4x4x4 is not too bad. If you use it in the x8 mod to convert a 7x7x7 into a 8x8x8.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 24, 2009)

I found that using it a healthy amount for a day, then CRC it, it smooths right up. I CRC with an edge popped out, then work it in until past the "trying to glue itself together" stage, and it just gets incredibly slick (for me). It's worked on the last 3 storeboughts I had, and they were all just terrible. I'm about to take my CRC to work for this guy who just bought one and it's just as rough, hoping CRC gets another knotch on it's belt


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 24, 2009)

Because they have the core set on unreliable, tight as can be tensions.
The core compresses all the pieces.
They super glue the caps onto the centers.

So the only way to make storeboughts faster is to make the pieces smaller.
(SANDING)


----------



## Muesli (Dec 24, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> So the only way to make storeboughts faster is to make the pieces smaller.
> (SANDING)



Nope. Not one spec of sand has entered my storebought and it is awesome.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > So the only way to make storeboughts faster is to make the pieces smaller.
> ...


Well, it depends. 
Sometimes you get a Godly Storebought, and sanding is not necessary, 
but for the tight ones, it is.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 24, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...


I hate to say it, but... >>Vaseline<<


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


YOU FOUL BEAST!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

^^It's true. My storebought was good after I put Vaseline in it, but after I heard those things are bad for your cubes, I cleaned it out. I did however have my Vaseline in there for more than a month and my cube was good the entire time...


----------



## Muesli (Dec 24, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...


Worked for me. If the core was a bit tighter then this cube would be epic. Breandan mistook it for a type C at UK nats it is that good.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 24, 2009)

JuGglEr said:


> Well, I own my Rubik's 3x3 for over one year and it's still pretty good, I can average sub-13 on it, and if I remember good Nakajima also used it, so maybe you just got bad copy. Or if you're talking about new cube you should cube a lot and lube it and I'm sure it'll be much better.




Here in Japan, the storeboughts are made by megahouse. Is that the same as in the states and other countries?

I have a feeling that the Japanese megahouse storeboughts (not the JSK) are better than ones in other countries.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 24, 2009)

>Vaseline< eats away the plastic, which in some cases isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## powershotman (Dec 24, 2009)

mine , sux too ,
it locks up very frequent,
oh,maybe i should use ur words 'my 3x3x3 locks up on every single turn'...


----------



## Rikane (Dec 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Breandan mistook it for a type C at UK nats it is that good.


Someone mistook mine for a type C as well. Just not at UK Nationals... Maybe I should get one then.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 24, 2009)

Storebought Rubik's Brand, they're not bad cubes.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 24, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Because they have the core set on unreliable, tight as can be tensions.



Uhm...storeboughts aren't adjustable. Because it sounds like you're saying they set the tensions on them as tight as can be. I dunno, oh well, just pointing it out.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Because they have the core set on unreliable, tight as can be tensions.
> ...



Storeboughts still have screws, and they are screwed in very tightly. It doesn't matter that you can't adjust them.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Uhm...storeboughts aren't adjustable. Because it sounds like you're saying they set the tensions on them as tight as can be. I dunno, oh well, just pointing it out.


What do their rivets look like these days? Not like this, which can be pushed inwards?








nlCuber22 said:


> Storeboughts still have screws, and they are screwed in very tightly. It doesn't matter that you can't adjust them.


You appear to contradict yourself.


----------



## HumungousLake (Dec 24, 2009)

I believe I've already made a thread like this


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 24, 2009)

My review of Rubik's storebought.

Stickers: stickers cannot suck more than this, they peel up, there's multiple layers that peel up at different rates, and they don't have the best feel.

Turning action: If you lube it with some CRC silicone, the cube can actually turn quite fast and works fine for most fingertricks. BUT SUCKS FOR SLICE TURNS!

Resistance to pops: Excellent, I don't it's possible for mine to pop

Lockups: A lot, this adds a second or two to my solve every time. However, it's not as bad as it sounds, the cube is loose about 3-4mm.

Cutting Corners: There is that 3-4mm leeway, so 2-gen fingertricks work decently.

I think a cuber like Erik or Feliks could average sub-15 with my cube.

I just can't wait to get a good cube O - O


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

Like the gigaminx, they sacrifice speedcubeability (lolword) for stability and endurance.

You can't speed cube easily with them, therefore they are less prone to damage and therefore breaking.

Good idea, but not for speed cubers.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2009)

I LOVED my old storebought. Right out of the box it was almost as good as my diy, and with just a bit of breaking in and lube, it ws my main. Then it broke. All of my good storeboughts break .

The more epic a storebought is, the weaker it gets IMO. But all storeboughts are not crap. Next time, before you buy one, open it up and test it out. Make sure its a good cube out of the box.When you get home, solve it for a day. Then lube.

Your cube should be epic after that. Now you just have to make sure it doesn't break.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

i bought 5 storebought r3's 2 days ago to make some christmas gifts, and i noticed 2 different packages. one in a plastic box like normal, and one that said "classic rubik's cube" in a cardboard box. (target carries both of them where I live)

I got 3 in the plastic and 2 in the cardboard, and they are noticably different... not just like noes good and one isn't, they seem built different. the ones in the classic box sound like they have a new screw/spring mech. And after some care its almost as good as my type c (almost... still isn't of course)

has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CumberlandValley2009

Rowe used a storebought.

@dunpeal- all rubik's brands have springs, although sometimes it's hard to tell. And yes I really do think there is a difference in the packaging as well. I've had best luck with the cubes that come in hexagonal prism packaging, the 3 cubes that have come from those have all been good out of the box.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CumberlandValley2009
> 
> Rowe used a storebought.



did he use a storebouhgt 2x2? xP


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

hmm, so the steps the make a storebought godly are:

1. sand the edges of each piece
2. put sand in it
3. clean it out and put vaseline in it
4. clean it out and clear-spray it.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> hmm, so the steps the make a storebought godly are:
> 
> 1. make the edges of each piece round
> 2. put sand in it
> ...



Skip the Vaseline...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

OregonTrail said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > hmm, so the steps the make a storebought godly are:
> ...



the worst cube deserves the most violent operation.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> OregonTrail said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



worst? I dunno, I have been asked to solve dollar store cubes before, and thoes make bad r3's look godly.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 24, 2009)

Mine is fine - was tight in the early days - now it is a great cube. Not adjustable but available in almost every toy store - that's a decent situation. 

Don't frown too hard upon the mighty store-bought Rubik's Cube. 

Remember your culture's roots


----------



## apoplectic (Dec 25, 2009)

My rubiks revenge is actually ok after breaking in, squircling, and lubing. Its quite loose now, it locks up every now and then, but no more than other 4x4x4 cubes.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

I've had good ones. They don't last forever but they can be good for a pretty long time. I would not say Rubik's suck so hard until you have felt a dollar store cube with s-house tiles.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I've had good ones. They don't last forever but they can be good for a pretty long time. I would not say Rubik's suck so hard until you have felt a dollar store cube with s-house tiles.



i've had something even worse than a $1 cube before.
it's a $3 sudokube


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 25, 2009)

i have to turn my rubiks revenge slowly, because im afraid it might explode if i go too fast, and it locks up


----------



## Edmund (Dec 25, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I've had good ones. They don't last forever but they can be good for a pretty long time. I would not say Rubik's suck so hard until you have felt a dollar store cube with s-house tiles.
> ...



It wasn't really a dollar. It was like 2 bucks or 2.99 or something and it made me wanna puke. I can post a video and you could post one of your sudkubes and we'll see which is worse lol.


----------



## Me (Dec 25, 2009)

Karma Cat said:


> Why can't they learn from Eastsheen?



Eastsheen could only teach them about big cubes and the 2x2 as they don't make a 3x3.

I've always been satisfied with my Rubik's brand cubes, I even used them for OH. 
You just have to know how to loosen them up.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2009)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> I think ES made a very wise choice by not making a 3x3 as there is not much point seeing as they most probably could not make a 3x3 that is so much better than other 3x3's and how many 3x3's are on the market.


Congrats, you just exposed yourself as a noob. Eastsheen made 2x2/4x4/5x5 long before there were many 3x3's.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> UKSpeedCuber said:
> 
> 
> > I think ES made a very wise choice by not making a 3x3 as there is not much point seeing as they most probably could not make a 3x3 that is so much better than other 3x3's and how many 3x3's are on the market.
> ...



yeah, it's when there are only rubrik'd brand on the market. Type As came out around 2006, it's the first brand other than rubik's that produces speedcubes.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

pokemon FTW!


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 25, 2009)

wow. that was the most useless post ive ever seen.
---

I want v-cubes to make a 3X3, whether or not it uses new mechanics, Verdes already showed he can make larger cubes of high quality, smaller cubes should be no problem.


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> UKSpeedCuber said:
> 
> 
> > I think ES made a very wise choice by not making a 3x3 as there is not much point seeing as they most probably could not make a 3x3 that is so much better than other 3x3's and how many 3x3's are on the market.
> ...


go pochmann !

anyway
ok, to clear things up.
storeboughts suck right out of the box.
sanding makes difference, but gives it a nasty feeling.
alot of breaking in makes them good. th
my storebought sucked at first but now people find it hard to believe that it's a storebought.Dakota and Nakajima had both sub-11 averages with storeboughts.
mine is just as good or even better then some DIY's. some people found it hard to believe that mine was a storebought
conclusion: use it alot, more lube won't make much of a difference. 
but you should go ahead and buy some diys too. but stop saying they suck. i can't stand it


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 25, 2009)

If it locks up too much, then try making it rougher/tighter. Too loosen it, sand/dremel it, then polish it. Then you can silicone it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 25, 2009)

rubicks brand, dont suck just highly inconsistent


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 25, 2009)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> I don't really want Verdes to create a V-3 either. Unless they come up with some wierd mech!





ElderKingpin said:


> I want v-cubes to make a 3X3, whether or not it uses new mechanics



Why do you speculate? The patents for ALL v-cubes (2-11) have been available online for years.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 26, 2009)

I heard lots of people saying you should throw your ES 2x2 at a wall to make it better...

I tried that with my Storebought 3x3 and it broke.


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Dec 26, 2009)

lol this thread. my storebought rocks as a speedcube, cuz i've lubed it with CRC and did pestvic's mod to it. but my other one sucked and i OVER-modded it so now it still sucks. lol


----------



## Edmund (Dec 26, 2009)

jdrumfro7 said:


> lol this thread. my storebought rocks as a speedcube, cuz i've lubed it with CRC and did pestvic's mod to it. but my other one sucked and i OVER-modded it so now it still sucks. lol



wut an interwebz-style post. lol.

AND: Throwing Eastsheens against walls does not improve their performance.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 29, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> I heard lots of people saying you should throw your ES 2x2 at a wall to make it better...
> 
> I tried that with my Storebought 3x3 and it broke.


Yeah, i did that to my ES 2x2 it worked great but i got a few scractches on the stickers and some dents in the cube.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> jdrumfro7 said:
> 
> 
> > lol this thread. my storebought rocks as a speedcube, cuz i've lubed it with CRC and did pestvic's mod to it. but my other one sucked and i OVER-modded it so now it still sucks. lol
> ...



I'm sure Rowe would disagree.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 29, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > jdrumfro7 said:
> ...



Oh, you beat me to it.

So, as many people have stated, storeboughts are not bad. I've owned many awesome ones. They are magnificent.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 29, 2009)

I've pulled and loosened the corners on my rubik brand cube and it works alright. My 4x4x4 rubik's cube is pretty bad


----------



## Tomk (Dec 29, 2009)

Back to the Orrigional question I think that it is because their number one priority for a standard non cubing socioty is that it DOESN'T POP and cant easily be poped. So for this it has to be very tight which means no corner cutting and lockups

They wouldn't sell many if people thought they just fall apart.


----------

